# Soundkarte und Dxr3



## Joerg66 (23. November 2009)

*Soundkarte und Dxr3/ C-Media Chip wird nicht erkannt*

Hallo,
ich versuche hier seit Tagen meine Soundkarte zum leben zu erwecken. Folgende Fakten:
Debian Lenny Kernel 2.6.31
Soundkarte: Club3D theatron agrippa (CM8738)

```
lspci | grep media
00:09.0 Multimedia controller: Sigma Designs, Inc. REALmagic Hollywood Plus DVD Decoder (rev 02)
00:0b.0 Multimedia audio controller: C-Media Electronics Inc CM8738 (rev 10)
```
alsaconf findet nur die Agrippa und will diese als Karte 0 in Slot 0 einrichten.
Diese Daten werden aber schon von der Dxr3 belegt.

```
cat /etc/modprobe.d/sound
alias snd-card-0 snd-cmipci
options snd-cmipci index=0
```
Dann habe ich aber nur eine Karte, nähmlich die em8300. Erst wenn ich diese Daten nach

```
cat /etc/modprobe.d/sound
alias snd-card-1 snd-cmipci
options snd-cmipci index=1
```
ändere, habe ich beide Karten.
Das Ergebnis ist:

```
cat /proc/asound/cards
 0 [EM8300         ]: EM8300 - Sigma Designs' EM8300
                      Sigma Designs' EM8300 at 0xf8480000 irq 5
 1 [CMI8762        ]: CMI8738-MC8 - C-Media CMI8762
                      C-Media CMI8762 at 0xc800, irq 7
```
Wenn ich jetzt aber alsamixer -c1 aufrufe, kann ich den PCM-Regler nicht bewegen, auch habe ich auf dem Optischen ausgang zwar ein rotes Licht, aber mein Verstärker sagt "kein Signal".

```
aplay -l
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: EM8300 [Sigma Designs' EM8300], device 0: EM8300/0 [EM8300 DAC]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: EM8300 [Sigma Designs' EM8300], device 1: EM8300/1 [EM8300 IEC958]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 1: CMI8762 [C-Media CMI8762], device 0: CMI8738-MC8 [C-Media PCI DAC/ADC]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 1: CMI8762 [C-Media CMI8762], device 1: CMI8738-MC8 [C-Media PCI 2nd DAC]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 1: CMI8762 [C-Media CMI8762], device 2: CMI8738-MC8 [C-Media PCI IEC958]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
```
irgendwie fehlen mir da alle möglichen devices, und eben der opt-Ausgang geht nicht.
Kann mir jemand einen Tip geben, wie ich das Teil richtig zum Laufen kriege?


----------



## Joerg66 (25. November 2009)

Hm, nach einigen (weiteren) googeleien, bin ich dahinter gekommen, das weder "aplay -l" noch "lspci" die richtigen Angaben macht. Laut Karton und Aufdruck auf dem Chip der Karte, habe ich einen CMI8770. Wiso wird mir ein CMI8738 bzw. 8762 angezeigt und nicht wie bei anderen in den Foren ein CMI8770?
Kann mir dazu jemand was sagen?


----------

